# 4x5 week old Syrian Hamsters



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:4
Type/Breed/Variety: Syrian Hamsters
Sex: Males and Females.
Age(s): 5 weeks old.
Name(s): None.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: These babies came into rescue when the owners thought it would be a good idea to breed their elderly male syrian with a random female from a pet shop. They didn't know what to do with the babies so kept them in flower pots. When they had enough, they left them on the doorstep until the RSPCA collected them and brought them to us.
Medical: Healthy babies.
Will the group be split: Yes! In fact they are already split. 
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: All 4 are very skittish and need hand taming, however they are very young still so this should be easy for new owners to do as long as they are prepared to commit the time to them.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

One baby found his new home over the weekend leaving 2 boys and 1 girl looking


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

it's really sad what people can and do do


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

The baby girl went to a home last week and one more baby found his forever home today leaving the runty boy looking. He is the last one left, can we find him a home before Xmas?


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

You are a bit far from me  I really hope he finds a home in time for Xmas. I kept the runty boy from my hamsters litter and he is so cute I am sure your runty boy is too, do u have any pics of him?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> You are a bit far from me  I really hope he finds a home in time for Xmas. I kept the runty boy from my hamsters litter and he is so cute I am sure your runty boy is too, do u have any pics of him?


I only have the pics in the first post atm but I will try and get more. He is getting better now and more used to people, but is still the size of a pea <3


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> I only have the pics in the first post atm but I will try and get more. He is getting better now and more used to people, but is still the size of a pea <3


bet he's adorable though


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> I only have the pics in the first post atm but I will try and get more. He is getting better now and more used to people, but is still the size of a pea <3


Actually :scared: Hehe!!! They are stunning xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All these hamsters have now found wonderful new homes


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

really good news :thumbup:


----------

